

Ask HN: Best examples of life style businesses? - JamesAdir

Hi everyone, I&#x27;m looking for best life style businesses, something in the lines of patio11, but more recent examples.<p>Anyone knows just bushiness and willing to share? Thx!
======
firefoxNX11
Are you looking for software only examples? SPI[1] has several non-software
examples.

[1] [http://www.smartpassiveincome.com](http://www.smartpassiveincome.com)

~~~
rshlo
Yes, software only, but thanks for the link.

